# Advertising Rules .Who do they apply to?



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys, I saw a thread a while ago where 2 paying advertisers were criticised for promoting their wares on the 'main' forum. This is unusual in itself (I believe) but I am no forum expert. These are the rules and therefore must be respected,although the way in which they were dealt with I felt was very abrupt considering THEY are the customer (of the forum) in this instance. Anyway the reason for the thread is this;

Why is it that is Riso allowed to start a thread, post pictures,even put the prices of the products he is selling time & time again,and no one bats an eye lid? He virtually never comes on-line unless he's selling,there are IIRC at least 4 threads like this in the last 9 months. If I were still a paying advertiser on this forum (as others criticised/penalised are) I would be even more pertured. Regards Roland GTT
PS And no I was not just about to release a Carbon Bonnet myself.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I have wondered the same myself. I understand that the forum is a business and paying advertisments allow us not to be charged for this resource, which is great. I can see though there is some conflict between 'free advertising' and 'good deals'. I would personally like to see companies showcasing their products and offering us discounts as this is partly why we have this resource but I can see the dillemma when the funding comes in - we can hardly have adverts retricted to none car related products! A difficult issue to resolve, but well done for bringing it up :?

H


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just a quickie, i think 'good deals' are very useful to us guys, if posted by a private member, ie if some one found some armrests at 100 quid, im sure many of us would be happy.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry forgot to make it clear,Riso is not now (nor AFAIK ever been ) a forum sponsor. Talk about taking the p--s out of those who do/have paid sponsorship. Regards Roland GTT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Roland,

I'm not who you're asking the question of. If it's the general forum populous at large then most probably don't know how the advertising works or what rules they work under.

If it's for moderators or Jae then it's seems strange posting it in the main forum rather than on the Site news.

I've moved it over to the correct place and IM'ed Jae on your behalf.

p.s. I pulled a post tonight by a new poster advertising before I saw this post. All I'm trying to say is I *try* to treat everyone fairly and strictly by the rules and I believe the other mods all do the same.


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

and what about this post today?...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=34854

check out new forum 
new valeting forum - www.autoshineforum.invisionzone.com

When you look at the forum the admin just happens to have a valetting business.

Hi Guys This is Autoshin i am an authorised swissol dealer and will give members 10% discount on swissol products ,you can view prices on my web.
www.autoshinespecialistvaleting.co.uk

Treat yourself its nearly Chrimbo.

YAWN YAWN


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

I've put it up on the moderators forum to get a concensus on it.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I have deleted the Valeting thread, as it does contravine the Rule.

Riso is becoming a concern, as he originally stated it was in his freetime only, and made no money on the sale (very little anyway). I decided to let it go, and encourage a little free enterprise. Its now obvious that he is making money, and thus will be treated as a trader.

The Mods do their best to keep these sorts of things at bay, so that we keep our advertisers happy. The problem arises in the fact that this forum is so popular, it proves hard to monitor every thread, so some may, and do, get through.

I was suprised that some of the forum members had a go at the Sponsors advertising for the users benefit, especially with Forum approval. Its costing them money to do things like this, which they dont have to.

There is a fine line in the Ads on this site, and we do our best to do things favourably for the Users and also for our Customers (the sponsors).

Jae


----------

